# he's gonna kill me when he sees this :P



## Dew (Aug 13, 2003)

hehehe ... so im chatting on yahoo with my hubby while he's at work on webcam ... he does this thing with this pen in his mouth    ... hehehe, he's gonna kill me when he sees this    ... *shhhhhh* dont tell him


----------



## dlc (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh sure!!  We won't tell him.  We won't have to.  Let us all know when you have recovered.


----------



## Dew (Aug 13, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## nukie (Aug 13, 2003)

probably a silly question, but why is his t-shirt reversed?


----------



## Dew (Aug 13, 2003)

i just did a screen shot of my moniter .. thats probably why  

but i confessed it to him as soon as i posted it    .... i cant hold water   


*praying he doesnt get revenge and post that pic of me eating cookies*  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 13, 2003)

dew... shame on you. shame.


pretty friggin funny though!


md


----------



## Dew (Aug 13, 2003)

uhhhh ohhhh, hubby's home  :shock: ... if u dont hear from me in a few days, he's buried me in the basement


----------



## Chase (Aug 13, 2003)

Was fun while it lasted...nice knowng you, Dew!  :lmao:


----------



## doxx (Aug 13, 2003)

revenge is better than the basement   






I call it the "cookie monster"


----------



## Dew (Aug 13, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!  :shock:  uke-rig: 


((((((((SCREAMS)))))))))


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 13, 2003)

doxx said:
			
		

> revenge is better than the basement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA :LOL: :lmao:


He got you back


----------



## Lula (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## manda (Aug 14, 2003)

haha
dont ya just adore people in lurve  :love: 

*rates this the most vengeful yet funniest thread in a while

thanks for putting a smile on my face, kids, i needed it


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 14, 2003)

doxx said:
			
		

> revenge is better than the basement
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

doxx=1, dew=0

md


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2003)

I think it's a really cute pic of Dew, so I don't see the revenge factor at all...  So I'd score it:

Dew -3 (1 for posting a funky shot of Doxx, 1 for being cute in pics, and 1 for getting to eat some cookies!)
Doxx -1 for taking a cute shot of Dew


----------



## Dew (Aug 16, 2003)

and those cookies were good   


*planning a sneak attack of doxx sleeping with his mouth open*


----------



## photong (Aug 19, 2003)

:shock: ..heh heh heh..naughty!


Gimme skittles anyday


----------



## Dew (Aug 25, 2003)

we're announcing a truce .. no more blackmail photos


----------



## manda (Aug 25, 2003)

awwwwwwwwww
thats a really lovely shot

you can feel the love!
doxx, you got yourself one hottie there, you look gorgeous in that pic, dew!


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Started up with this forum too late to see the original pic but either way...

good stuff.


----------

